

The Adults in the Room - bratfarrar
http://dandreamsofcoding.com/2013/07/21/the-adults-in-the-room/

======
joshuaellinger
Good stuff.

"Adults know when they’ve made mistakes, and instead of shying away from the
memories, they use them to get better."

